# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Stürze

## mr.stahli

alles was nicht weh tut :-)

----------


## mr.stahli

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZmu5DsshIQ


Krippenstein  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Auf dem Downhill-Rangers-Youtube Channel sind bei fast jedem 2. Video am Ende die Stürze/Outtakes  :Wink:  

Aber hier zwei "Highlights"

Leogang - Zaches Stück am Downhill



Vier Crashes in Kanada (den letzten hätt ich ma sparen können):

----------


## klamsi



----------


## noox

Wah, ja der Crash vom Lehikoinen beim Weltcup in Leogang war definitiv einer der spektakulärsten in der 2010er Saison!

----------


## refromresk

also das schaut aus, als ob du einfach immer n bisschen zu langsam wärst alter Mann  :Twisted:  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

> also das schaut aus, als ob du einfach immer n bisschen zu langsam wärst alter Mann


Wie ich im Video dazugeschrieben habe: Beim 1. Sturz wollte ich eigentlich stehenbleiben - war ein flowiger Trail, wo normalerweise immer Bretter waren, wenn so schwierigere Parts waren, aber da ist das Brett weg gewesen. Und den letzten Sprung habe ich einfach verwechselt. War der 2. Run dort, und dacht das wäre ein viel kleinerer Sprung.

Die 3 letzten Stürze waren generell an einem Tag, an dem ich komplett übermotiviert war und total hirnlos gefahren bin. Der erste Sturz war aber nicht deswegen - dass das Vorderrad in der Kurve weggeht, kann immer passieren - dass dann ein Baum im Weg steht auch. Der 2. war idiotisch. Beim dritten war ich a bissl angefressen, weil der Trail einfach für Pros war, die sich da lauter Mega-Kicker (Doubles und Gaps) reingebaut haben. Und ich hab mich schon so auf ein paar kleinere weiter unten gefreut und hab dann ein mittleres Gap für ein kleineres Gap gehalten.

----------


## refromresk

Haja - passt doch. Ich frag mich eh wie du da durch manche Passagen durchfegst die du noch nie oder nur einmal gefahren bist.

airtime und doubles sind sowieso mein persönlicher todfeind - denen geh ich meilenweit aus dem weg  :Wink: 

Scheinst aber Sturzerprobt zusein, wenn du dir beim letzten nix getan hast. Ich hab mein Glück meistens schon vor Fahrtantritt verbraucht.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## noox

> Haja - passt doch. Ich frag mich eh wie du da durch manche Passagen durchfegst die du noch nie oder nur einmal gefahren bist.


Das habe ich mich danach auch gefragt  :Wink: 




> Scheinst aber Sturzerprobt zusein, wenn du dir beim letzten nix getan hast. Ich hab mein Glück meistens schon vor Fahrtantritt verbraucht.


Sturzerprobt bin ich - denke ich. Früher war's noch viel ärger. 2010 bin ich aber auch a bissl oft gelegen. Leider - beim letzten Sturz habe ich mich erstmals wirklich weh getan. Ein Mittelhandknochen gebrochen.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

dein armes bikes hat auch schon einiges mitgemacht....

----------


## klana_radikala

www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-TE05PnnPE

1. tag auf der wildsau. mit dem hitec hab ichs geschafft  :Smile: 
auch schon ne weile her aber immer wieder lustig anzusehen  :Mr. Red:

----------


## nike_rider

Hey!
Bin neu hier..
Schöne vids!  :Wink: 
Was habt ihr euch denn schon für Verletzungen zugezogen?

Lg
nike_rider

----------

